# International Fleet Review (Halifax)



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jun 2010)

http://halifaxifr.ca/en/Home/tabid/61/Default.aspx

Just a link for those that may want to check it out.


----------



## kratz (10 Jun 2010)

Thank you.

The plan is for us to be there for it.  :nod:


----------



## Duke Lantoran (10 Jun 2010)

Oh man, how I wish I could go to that. It's a shame, cause we'll be skirting through Halifax too.


----------



## Luke O (14 Jun 2010)

Looks like I'll be taking a trip to Halifax for the weekend of the 26th and 27th.

Get to tour some ships before I get to someday sail on them.


----------



## DexOlesa (14 Jun 2010)

Too bad I'll be away on vacation.


----------



## Blatchman (15 Jun 2010)

I would love to be there except I will be Sailing up to the Arctic.

Everyone take tons of pictures please.


----------



## DexOlesa (15 Jun 2010)

I'm gonna try to get their for Canada day it seems. Take in some of the tours. Unfortunately it seems I'll miss most of the ships.


----------



## Luke O (15 Jun 2010)

I'll try to get as many pictures as I can.

Does anyone know how good the tour will be?  Like how much of the ship will actually be seen?  I know it will vary for different ships depending on what country they are from, but how much can I expect to see without it becoming insecure.

Also, is there any navy guys in Halifax on this board that could maybe give me a better tour or arrange something a little different?

Thanks.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jun 2010)

Most of the tours will be upper decks only so as not to interfere with work, duty watches and dockyard maintenance.


----------



## Luke O (16 Jun 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Most of the tours will be upper decks only so as not to interfere with work, duty watches and dockyard maintenance.



Thanks.

I'm excited to tour the ships.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (25 Jun 2010)

Left some hints on the "executive curl" thread for going down to the waterfront this weekend. I think I will be making an early day of it and get out of there a little after noon tomorrow. Don't forget about the Centennial Village - They took 400 ^%#@*& parking spots - everyone better enjoy it!!!!


----------



## kratz (25 Jun 2010)

Spent a terrific day down at the village and dockyard. Well worth heading down early and getting through most of the ships, booths early. Tomorrow is the sailing regatta.


----------



## Hawk (25 Jun 2010)

Went down with my son and his girl friend yesterday to see what we could see. The kids got some good pictures - my batteries went dead. I'm going tomorrow to do some tours and see the centennial village, with fresh new batteries!!!

Hawk


----------



## Stoker (26 Jun 2010)

Hit the dockyard today, did the tours early. Good thing I did by noon the tour line for the Ark Royal was long. The village was ok, didn't open until noon though.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (26 Jun 2010)

Stoker said:
			
		

> Hit the dockyard today, did the tours early. Good thing I did by noon the tour line for the Ark Royal was long. The village was ok, didn't open until noon though.



I showed up at the dockyard at 10:20 AM (opened at 10:00 AM), and waited two hours to get on board.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Jun 2010)

I"m stuck on the bus IFR bus run all week. Just finshed a shift.

All military are welcome to jump on the bus. Just need to present military ID. Every hour and half hour from 0730 until 2230hrs every day. From Pier 21 / HMCS Scotian / DKYD / STAD / Hfx Shopping Centre / Commons and then back to Pier 21. Make sure you have a Timmies for the Bus Driver. 





P.S. I"ll take an XL Black.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Jun 2010)

Spent 2+ hours in line only to find only USS WASP was open for tours though an energetic young matelot set up a 'canteen' at the foot of ARK ROYAL's brow selling Ts etc and yes, I got one!!! The tour of WASP was interesting and it always amazes me when you get out on the flight deck and realize how big these "mini carriers" truly are. I have been on a couple of the Nimitz class  but his was my first time inside. I think our tour guide though was not only REALLY hung over but was also more interested in  the young 'chicky' giving the tour in front of us!! He didn't really add anything at all to the experience. Having said that, I know how much 'fun' those tour guide tasks can be if you are just not in the 'mood'. The crews set up on the flight deck were pretty entertaining though. Long wait - once in a lifetime (maybe) and undecided if I'd do it again. I had promised a buddy on TORONTO I would stop in and see him but we never made it down that far (They are down by Pier 21). Surprised that HALIFAX was the only ship with a canteen booth set up in the Centennial Village selling swag??? 
Tomorrow is a quiet work day for me personally but Tuesday, I have to warm up the pinkee finger as I "dine" at a luncheon with the Queen and Duke of Edinburgh (or again, as someone at work said; Betty and Phil!)


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Jun 2010)

Oh...and forgot to mention - The Hampton Gray Corsair made a couple passes today while I was in line - Looks great!


----------



## Luke O (28 Jun 2010)

Unfortunatly I didn't get to tour all the ships, but it was a great weekend.

I got to tour:  HMCS Athabaskan
                      HMCS Toronto
                      HMS Sutherland
                      HMS Liverpool
                      RFA Fort George
                      HDMS Ejnar Mikkelsen
                      USS Barry   
                      HMCS Sackville
                      CSS Acadia

I got a few pictures of the ships and I'll try to put them into a slideshow and get em up on youtube.


----------



## Nemecek (29 Jun 2010)

Hey everyone,

First time poster, long time lurker.

I just had a quick question on the IFR. I'm just watching bits and pieces of it on CBC, and I noticed a naval officer's uniform which had some different accoutrement.

From a quick glance, it was either a Lieutenant or LCdr, but he was also wearing what struck me as a heavy cavalry knot (I was more focused on that than the number of sleeve rings). I was just curious if anyone could help me out as to what that signifies, or what kind of position receives permission to wear that.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Jun 2010)

What you saw on the officer's shoulder is an Aiguillette: It is the insignia that identifies this officer as an ADC (Aide de Camp). In this case, likely a Lcdr or Cdr as ADC to her majesty.


----------



## Pusser (29 Jun 2010)

Also sometimes known as "chicken guts,"  the origin of the aigulette is that it represents the two ropes with pegs on the ends (if you look at modern ones, yes, there are pegs), carried by the squire for a knight.  One rope was to hobble the knight's horse and the other the squire's.  Over time it became a badge of office for aides to senior commanders.


----------



## Redeye (29 Jun 2010)

I work just over in Clayton Park and was going to try to find somewhere to take in some of the show today, but as luck had it I got tied up and just saw the end of it streaming CBC.

I was down on Sunday and touried the USS Wasp, HMS Ark Royal (my grandfather sailed on WW2 Ark Royal, fortunately had been transferred just before it sunk), HDMS Ejnar Mikkelson (pretty neat little ship, actually), HMCS Toronto, and BNS Independencia.  All interesting tours though you don't really get to see much.  Ark Royal and Wasp definitely had the best organized tours, lots of displays to see and good crowd control.  Overall my father and I had a great time, found most of the sailors (and Marines in the case of Wasp) to be great to talk to, all enjoying their time in Halifax.

Independencia was interesting, but it definitely was not set up for pleasure tours, and virtually none of the crew spoke English, fortunately my fast-fading Spanish and a smattering knowledge of Portuguese helped.

I'm going back tomorrow to see HDMS Absalon and whatever else I can get aboard.


----------



## Nemecek (29 Jun 2010)

Thanks for some timely responses!

Good to know.


----------



## kratz (30 Jun 2010)

I was busy taking photos all over HRM (Dartmouth side, Dockyard, Halifax Pier, Africaville, and Bedford Basin), before meaking my way to Sackville Landing for the Queen's arrival. I should have the photos uploaded early next week when I arrive home. Spending Canada Day here before the drive back.


----------



## kratz (6 Jul 2010)

I tried to offer a Tim's to the shuttle driver, must not have been you TN2IC  ;D

Here are a selection of the photos from the IFR that I was able to take:

HMCS Charlottetown, HMCS Shawinigan, Sea King 416






HMCS St John's passing FGS Karlsruhe in the review





HDMS Absalon, SNMG1 ready for IFR





HMS Royal Ark set for the IFR





USS Wasp in Halifax Harbour for IFR





HRH crossing HMCS St John's brow





HRH departing Sackville Landing





Edit: To correct FGS Karlsruhe vice BNS Independencia, as noted.


----------



## kratz (6 Jul 2010)

From other online sources, I found news.sky.com has a dozen photos of the IFR as well.

Edit: To add the Canadian Press  has a short video clip of the IFR online as well.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (6 Jul 2010)

Kratz.  I think that might be the FGS Karlsruhe, not the BNS Independencia.  I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure thats a German Flag it's flying


----------



## MSEng314 (6 Jul 2010)

Yes that is Karlsruhe on the right, and Montreal on the left. I was on the focsle of Montreal when that was taken.


----------



## kratz (6 Jul 2010)

Thank you.

Switching screens does that to a person. I've corrected the error.


----------

